# Launcher



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Any iOS fans.... Espier launcher looks just like iOS, and its free from the market

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

Can't find it.


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

"Nick.Tbolt said:


> Any iOS fans.... Espier launcher looks just like iOS, and its free from the market
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Just got it. Thanks this actually looks pretty nice.


----------



## shawk85 (Oct 4, 2011)

Cool find. Even tho I'm not an iOS fan I have an addiction of playing with every launcher I can find.

GO, ADW (EX), LauncherPro, aHome, Crazy Home, Sweeter Home, Rocket Launcher, Regina 3D, SPB shell, Panda Home, Launcher 7, Zeam, Slidescreen, ICS launcher, Mx Home, Open Home, HE Launcher, Pure Breeze, and now Espier... any other out there I'm missing?


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

DrPepperLives said:


> Can't find it.


It should be there

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Lol I've been playing with this for awhile not to featureful but it has a few goodies probably more then iOS itself. I personally like the pattern lock per app funtionality no built in icon customization is a little annoying but meh.

And I'm sure your missing a few like qqlauncher or its miui like cousin/derivative


----------



## Breezer23 (Jun 11, 2011)

Would be nice if it supported widgets...


----------



## Debian Dog (Aug 25, 2011)

Breezer23 said:


> Would be nice if it supported widgets...


So it is just like iOS! 

Beamed from my DroidX


----------



## DroidVicious (Jul 12, 2011)

shawk85 said:


> Cool find. Even tho I'm not an iOS fan I have an addiction of playing with every launcher I can find.
> 
> GO, ADW (EX), LauncherPro, aHome, Crazy Home, Sweeter Home, Rocket Launcher, Regina 3D, SPB shell, Panda Home, Launcher 7, Zeam, Slidescreen, ICS launcher, Mx Home, Open Home, HE Launcher, Pure Breeze, and now Espier... any other out there I'm missing?


qqlauncher, which in my opinion EspierLauncher is rip off of, and qqlauncher is a rip of GoLauncher kind of... I kind of liked GoLauncher when it first came out and then started to hate it because of the lag, but recently especially on the 2.59 GoLauncher they have made some serious improvements!!! It has a boat load of features, it's always free!!!!! It has a ton of themes for anyone to find and like... It still has some slight lag issues but it's an amazing launcher!!! Don't get me wrong though, out of the iOS rips qqlauncher is dope to!


----------

